# insekten gedöns ....



## trek 6500 (31. Juli 2010)

hallo !!!
diese jahr - finde ich - sind die insekten extrem agressiv unterwegs . ich habe vor ca. 3 wochen kontakt mit irgendwas gehabt , was mich gebissen oder gestochen hat . hab es nicht geseh´n - und auch nicht bemerkt . ein stück über dem knöchel- muss wohl in den socken gekrabbelt sein , als wir auf dem trail gesessen haben und pause gemacht haben ... viell. war es aber auch eine pflanze - der socken könnte ein stück runtergerutscht sein .. 
auf alle fälle hab ich 2,3 tage später eine beule da gehabt , war dick und wie mit wasser gefüllt- hat nicht gejuckt , eher gebrannt. hab dann dran rumedrückt , weil ich dachte , ich krieg die flüssigkeit (gift) raus ... 
so- die stelle ist seit 2 wochen nicht mehr dick , es tut auch nix mehr weh , aber es ist eine rote stelle zurückgeblieben - die trotz bepanthen , tyrosur puder und ähnliche nette dinge , nicht weggeht . wie gesagt , man merkt gar nix , man sieht es nur .kann sich ein gift -o.ä. so tief einlagern - und mein rumgedrücke kommt ja noch dazu , dass sich solange ein roter fleck hält ??? bin da etwas hypochondrisch veranlagt  - und geh´auch zu keinem arzt , bevor nicht was abfällt ---- aber hat noch jemand solche erfahrungen mit insekten etc. gemacht ?? gibts was (hausmittelchen ??) , was die rötung verschwinden lässt ? bisher mch ich immer noch salbe drauf und dann ein luftdurchlässiges pflaster , damit nix drauf reibt ...
ach ja - es war definitiv ! keine zecke !!!! 
eigentlich isses nur ein optisches ding , aber ich hatte sowas noch nie so lang anhaltend - eig. "heilen" bei mir die sachen schnell ..... aber wenn es in den unteren hautschichten ist , wird es schon einige zeit brauchen , bis sich da sergeneriert , oder ??? danke und sonnige grüsse, die kati   p.s. barbarrissima hatte mal was wegen kleinen insekten geschrieben , die wie wespen ausseh´n und extrem hefitge reaktionen auslösen , wo man auch rote male zurückbehält .... hmmmmmm


----------



## eve77 (31. Juli 2010)

...vielleicht war es so eine. Die Fiecher sind vor allem im Wald unterwegs. Mich hat letzten Sommer eine in den Oberarm gestochen. Mein Arm juckte höllisch und schwoll kurze Zeit später so stark an, dass er aussah, als wär ich n Bodybuilder. Ich stand kurz vor nem Kreislaufzusammenbruch, konnte mich nicht mal mehr richtig artikulieren... 

Gruß, eve77

PS: Grad lese ich, dass die auch Borreliose übertragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (31. Juli 2010)

nee, die brummen un d es tut weh .. war bei mir nicht so ....


----------



## wurzelhoppser (31. Juli 2010)

Gutes altes Lederfett so wie sie ,dann kommt auch kein Insekt.





Nimm Autan-Aktive-Lotion ,ist schon Top


----------



## Ope (31. Juli 2010)

Das sind *Kriebelmücken*, die hinterlassen derartige Stichverletzungen.
sind sehr aggresiv allerdings treten sie nur regional und zeitlich begrenzt auf.
Eincremen und blos nicht kratzen! Infektionsgefahr ist sehr hoch.
Stich verheilt nach ca. 6 Wochen ganz.

http://www.haderner-krautgarten.de/html/kriebelmucke.html

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...=kriebelm%C3%BCcke&um=1&hl=de&sa=N&tbs=isch:1


----------



## trek 6500 (31. Juli 2010)

...demnach ist das gift extrem tief eingedrungen in die hautschicht ?????


----------



## DerandereJan (31. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ....und geh´auch zu keinem arzt , bevor nicht was abfällt....




wenn du dich weiterhin in Internetforen zu *ärztlichen* Konsultationen hinreissen lässt, wird das schneller passieren als dir lieb ist....



Grüße Jan


----------



## J.O (31. Juli 2010)

bei mir darfst dich im Wald gar nicht um drehen da ist es besser man weis nicht wie viele Bremsen usw ein da verfolgen.
Bei mir dauert das auch teilweise eine Woche biss das wieder richtig weg ist, ganz ekelig diese Viecher dieses Jahr.


----------



## DerandereJan (31. Juli 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> ganz ekelig diese Viecher dieses Jahr.




Kann ich nur bestätigen........ Peak war bei einer Pause 6 Bremsen in 5 Minuten, allerdings stand es danach

5:1 für mich hinsichtlich der *Stiche*.....


----------



## Sigge (31. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...demnach ist das gift extrem tief eingedrungen in die hautschicht ?????





ja ist es. hast es schön tief einmassiert


----------



## bay (31. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte/habe auch solche Stiche an beiden Beinen gehabt. 
1x am Knie und 2x an jeden Bein am Unterschenkel. Die sind auch übelst angeschwollen und jetzt nach bestimmt 3 Wochen, kann man immer noch sehen das mich da was gepiekst hat.
Bei mir waren es aber Bremsen die hab ich teilweise gesehen und gespürt. 
Meine Oma meinte Essig soll helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (31. Juli 2010)

...hab mich halt gewundert , dass die rote stelle sich so lang hartnäckig hält . normalerweise sind die stiche nach 1-2 wochen nicht mehr wirklich sichtbar . das muss also ein extrem heimtückisches biest gewesen sein- und das dran rumgepuhle hat dann wohl sein übriges dran getan ... 
es WAR KEINE BREMSE !!!!!


----------



## DerandereJan (31. Juli 2010)

typisch Frau....

Selbstdiagnose, Halbwissen und darauf auch noch INSISTIEREN!


----------



## trek 6500 (31. Juli 2010)

ja - und du bist hier im ladys  only ... nur so nebenbei ...


----------



## DerandereJan (31. Juli 2010)

*duckundweg*


----------



## arminiusf (31. Juli 2010)

Auch wenn wir hier bei "Ladies only!" sind, vielleicht war es ja sowas:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ölkäfer

Einfach mal bei Google nach "Blister Beetle" suchen. Der Name Blasenkäfer sagt schon ziemlich gut, was das Viech so anrichtet  Und von der Beschreibung könnte es auch gut passen.

Und hier siehst du, wie die Monstertierchen das anstellen:

http://www.ent.iastate.edu/soybeaninsects/node/283

Gute Besserung


----------



## trek 6500 (31. Juli 2010)

hm , auch eklig , aber so sah das net aus . war geschwollen und brannte- aber so ne richtige wasserblase war es nicht ... hatte auch schon zugsalbe drauf - aber es ist nix mehr drin zum rausziehen , ist absolut glatt und ungeschwollen und unentzündet- nur noch - nachhaltig - rot ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arminiusf (31. Juli 2010)

Mhh, dann ist ja gut. Trotzdem noch eine gute Besserung!


----------



## Veloce (31. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> hm , auch eklig , aber so sah das net aus . war geschwollen und brannte- aber so ne richtige wasserblase war es nicht ... hatte auch schon zugsalbe drauf - aber es ist nix mehr drin zum rausziehen , ist absolut glatt und ungeschwollen und unentzündet- nur noch - nachhaltig - rot ..



Mir ist vor ein paar Wochen ein kleines Insekt ins Auge geflogen . Am
nächsten Tag hatte ich ein dickes Auge . Natürlich war die Augendusche 
verlegt und keine Apotheke hatte sofort eine da 
Seitdem fahre ich immer mit Radbrille .


----------



## trek 6500 (31. Juli 2010)

oh ja - ich auch - IMMER mit brille - hätte viel zu viel bammel vor so nem brummer im auge .....


----------



## franzam (31. Juli 2010)

Kann auch von sowas sein:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnitzen

gegen den Juckreiz und die Quaddelbildung hilft am besten Teebaumöl


----------



## trek 6500 (31. Juli 2010)

kein juckreiz .....


----------



## lucie (31. Juli 2010)

@trek6500
Wenn es schon vor 3 Wochen war ist doch alles bestens - du lebst und das Bein ist auch noch dran, mußt also nicht zum Arzt. 
Warum dann so viel Gedöns ums Gedöns? 
Ach ja, immer schön mit Brille Fahren - und mit H..., na Du weißt schon!


----------



## trek 6500 (31. Juli 2010)

...weil ich mir immer so viele sorgen mach , wenn was nicht so ist , wie es eigentlich sein soll..... ich hab ja geschrieben : hypochondrie ... mir macht ales angst , was ich nicht genau erklären kann .... logo , bein is dran , es geht mir gut - is halt nur ein roter fleck ,,aber ..... schwer zu erklären ...


----------



## Honigblume (31. Juli 2010)

Kommst doch aus der Altenpflege? Kannst deinen Stationsanrzt nicht mal kurz drauf gucken lassen?

Auf mich fliegen Bremsen  da hilft auch kein Autan (hilft aber gegen Zecken), die Biester verfolgen mich regelrecht und deren Bissen schwillen super an, jucken wie Sau und tun weh wie sonst was. Hab dann Cetirizin ausprobiert, hilft zwar nicht präventiv aber dafür ist der Biss dann nicht mehr so schlimm.

Hab im Urlaub jeden Tag frischen Knobi gegessen und wurde seit dem von den Biestern verschont. Mein Umfeld war auch sehr tapfer


----------



## Fotocase (31. Juli 2010)

3 bremsenstiche innerhalb weniger minuten..mir hat nur salbe mit 0,5% hydrocort geholfen...


----------



## MelleD (31. Juli 2010)

Das sind ja ganz schöne Dinger...

Letztens nur ne Bremse gestochen, hatte aber auch 1 1/2 Wochen Spaß damit. Total irre, die Viecher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (31. Juli 2010)

Die übertragen auch noch Borreliose.... :-(

Bevor ich das Cetirizin für mich entdeckt habe, hat mir mein Hausarzt immer Rivanolumschläge gemacht.


----------



## trek 6500 (31. Juli 2010)

..... hab in der altenpflege aufgehört ... 
ceterizin nehm ich eh jeden morgen eine tabl. wegen allergie ...


----------



## Hummelbrumm (31. Juli 2010)

Fotocase schrieb:


> 3 bremsenstiche innerhalb weniger minuten..mir hat nur salbe mit 0,5% hydrocort geholfen...



Wow das kenne ich bzw. so war es früher bei mir auch.
Ich denke meine Allergie gegen diese Stiche ist fast weg, weil ich ständig gestochen worden bin wegen der Pferde.
Also lasst euch jahrelang regelmässig stechen und es wrid besser.

Aber Spass beiseite, dieses Jahr ist es echt schlimm mit den Bremsen aber seit es sich so abgekühlt hat gehts eigentlich- zumindest bei uns.

Ich wünsche allen gute Besserung!


----------



## Twinkie (31. Juli 2010)

haut erneuert sich so alle 6 wochen. so lange mußte mit dem biß wohl leben


----------



## trek 6500 (31. Juli 2010)

gut, dann hab ich ja noch 3 wochen zeit ....


----------



## Kettenglied (1. August 2010)

Hört sich alles nach diesem Bremsenmodell an:







"Goldaugenbremse".


----------



## trek 6500 (1. August 2010)

..ich google die gleich mal ....


----------



## ursel_01 (1. August 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Die übertragen auch noch Borreliose.... :-(
> 
> Bevor ich das Cetirizin für mich entdeckt habe, hat mir mein Hausarzt immer Rivanolumschläge gemacht.



Kuhfliegen übertragen Borreliose???Eher weniger................


----------



## apoptygma (1. August 2010)

Toi Toi Toi!

Mich lassen so ziemlich alle Viecher weitestgehend in Ruhe (die werden wissen warum) 

Bin weder jemals großartig von Mücken gequält worden noch bis heute von ner Bremse erwischt worden. Lediglich nen Wespenstich hatte ich mal, aber auf das arme ding bin ich auch drauf getreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Isika (1. August 2010)

Wenn das so lange ist, warum konsultierst du keinen Arzt? Ich kann da echt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. 

Kann es sein, dass dich eine Zecke gebissen hat? Ihr habt Pause gemacht und das Viech hatte Zeit genug in den Socken zu krabbeln.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lyme-Borreliose

http://www.jenagen.de/uploads/images/Wanderröte.jpg


----------



## trek 6500 (1. August 2010)

....die zecke hätte sich ja festgebissen ... müsste was anderes gewesen sein .. 
hab oben ausführlich erklärt , warum ich zu keinem arzt geh `- sonst würd` ich doch hier im forum net fargen , sondern eben einfach hingeh´n .... 
war eben fahren , dabei ist das pflaster unter dem sockenrand verrutscht und hat schön auf der stelle gerieben- super ....


----------



## Honigblume (1. August 2010)

ursel_01 schrieb:


> Kuhfliegen übertragen Borreliose???Eher weniger................



Lt. wiki in Afrika schon 
Wie dem auch sei, auf deren Bisse kann ich verzichten.


----------



## Thoostbrood (1. August 2010)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> typisch Frau....
> 
> Selbstdiagnose, Halbwissen und darauf auch noch INSISTIEREN!



?!


----------



## JarJarBings (1. August 2010)

ich denke, du hast einfach zu sehr dran manipuliert und die oberen gewebsschichten zerstört. das muss jetzt gemütlich von unten hoch granulieren und heilen und dann wird es bald weg sein.
wenn du nochmal sowas hast, gut kühlen und rivanol draufmachen, das hilft am besten. alternativ geht noch linolasept.
das kann von jedem möglichen insekt gekommen sein, weiß der herrgott, wo das vieh vorher war...


----------



## trek 6500 (1. August 2010)

ja , ich neige immer dazu , alles aufzupopeln und dran rumzudrücken, mit nadeln etc. zu bearbeiten (in diesem falle aber ohne nadel ,...)dann ist es natürlich gereizt und hautschichten leiden . aber wenn ich denke , wieviel salben und puder etc. ich schon - nach abspr, mitdem apotheker- draufgemacht hab , müsste es schon langsam mal besser werden . ein bisschen dick - minimal ist es schon noch . wie soll denn das restgift rauskommen , wenn man es nicht aufmacht ...???? so ein dreck ... heul ,pienz ,mimosen getue ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (1. August 2010)

wer sagt denn, dass da noch gift drinne ist? du weißt doch immer noch nicht, was es überhaupt war.
die haut ist irgendwann gesättigt, die poren können nix mehr aufnehmen. versuch einfach jetzt ein bissi geduld zu haben, vertrau auf die selbstheilung deines körpers.


----------



## trek 6500 (1. August 2010)

ich versuchs ja - habs auch zugebunden - damit ich nicht ständig draufgucken muss(ist wie ein zwang) und wieder panik krieg ...... male mir immer die schlimmsten sachen aus .bin da echt bescheuert ....


----------



## JarJarBings (1. August 2010)

keep cool!


----------



## trek 6500 (1. August 2010)

i´ll try !!!!!!! danke .....


----------



## benn9411 (3. August 2010)

hallo,
hast du schon rausgefunden was es war ?
wenn nicht hab ich noch eine Idee aber leider kenn ich den Namen von den Tieren nicht.
Aussehen: klein schwarz mit 4 Flügeln langer Stachel
Stichwirkung: erst brennen dann nur noch ein leichtes pochen aber vollkommen angeschwollen und hinterlässt noch längere Zeit einen roten Fleck beim Stich

Wenns so war kann ich dich entwarnen, mich haben die Viecher schon öfters erwischt und auser dem oben beschriebenem ist nichts passiert.

mfg ben


----------



## trek 6500 (3. August 2010)

ja , das war so . angeschwollen , wieder abgeschwollen - rötung (fleck) ist  zurückgeblieben . hatte jetzt 2 tage einen leichten verband drum , aber der hat gejuckt und es kam ja keine luft mehr an die haut . jetzt lasse ich es offen und lass es einfach in ruhe . man merkt es nicht . es wird sich ja irgendwann die haut wieder beruhigen ... greez , k.


----------



## trek 6500 (22. August 2010)

..... fast weg . nur noch blass sichtbar ... keine ahnung , was es war . hat zumindest nerven gekostet .....


----------



## Mitglied (22. August 2010)

Du solltest ein 29er kaufen. Dann bist Du vom Boden höher gelegen und die Insekten im Gras haben keine Chance!


----------



## benn9411 (22. August 2010)

der war mies


----------



## trek 6500 (22. August 2010)

wäre eine überlegung wert - wenigstens dafür könnten die dinger taugen - zum insektenschutz - lol ...
was hast du im ladies only verloren ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitglied (22. August 2010)

Was machst Du in einem Mtb-Forum für Männer?


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. August 2010)

@Mitglied: Bis hierher war´s amüsant. Bitte belass es dabei. Danke.


----------



## Gojko_Mitic (26. August 2010)

Früher gab es dies ganze insekten gedöns nur bei uns auf dem Balkan. Mönsch, die haben gestochen, auch nachts unter der Bettdecke. Wir hatten Bettwanzen, Filzläuse, auf den Bäumen Fallegel und natürlich Zecken. Zecken voller Borreliose-Viren.  Aber die haben wir den Schwaben mitgegeben. Zur Vergeltung, weil sie uns die schöne Danuvia-Brücke bombardiert haben. Diese Blauhelm-Idioten, die haben es doch gar nicht abgerafft, was sie da in ihren Zargesboxen nach Gomadingen und Trochtelfingen alles an Viehzeug heranschleppen. Ja, jetzt kreucht es durch die deutschen Wälder.  Tipp: Bei Insektenstichen ein altes Hutzelweib vom Balkan fragen, die kennen die guten Hausmittel!


----------



## trek 6500 (26. August 2010)

aha


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (26. August 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> Ach ja, immer schön mit Brille Fahren - und mit H..., na Du weißt schon!



Halstuch? .... Hodenschutz?


----------



## Isika (26. August 2010)

Insektenbisse oder Stiche sind heutzutage *******! Man reagiert mir allen möglichen und unmöglichen Allergien. Schuld: Wahrscheinlich der Mensch!

Diagnostiziert vom Dermat.: "Gartenmilbenbissallergie"! So einen Mist hat kein Mensch!
Ich mache auch alles auf, muss alles inzidieren. Folge: Spiegeleiergroße Hämatome. Seit 2010 meide ich meinen Garten.

Beim Radfahren, nicht mal einen Mücken - oder Blinsenstich..


----------



## Maucho_Kapaucho (26. August 2010)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Halstuch? .... Hodenschutz?



Hier ist ein Lady's-Forum!


----------



## Gojko_Mitic (26. August 2010)

Was weißt Du denn schon? Komm erst mal zu uns auf den Balkan, dann siehst du's schon!  http://newsblog.rtl.de/index.php?/archives/205-Albanien-Frauen,-die-zu-Maennern-werden.html


----------



## JarJarBings (27. August 2010)

was ist denn hier los??? 

@trek: schön dass es ausgestanden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (27. August 2010)

ja , bin auch froh !


----------



## Twinkie (20. September 2010)

dafür hab ich mir gestern ne zecke eingefangen und jetzt bin ich panisch.... hab desinfiziert und nun mal abwarten.


----------



## trek 6500 (21. September 2010)

...ja da bin ich auch immer ein bisschen skeptisch . wollte mich eig. schon letztes jahr impfen lassen , aber was nimmt man s ich nicht alles vor ..??? hatte schon häufig zeckenbisse, war aber nie was ... ein freudn hat sich mal borrelisos eingefangen , das wurde aber recht rasch entdeckt , er bekam 14 tage antibiotika , dann wars wieder gut ..
ich hab auch noch mit meinem hornhaut - trockenheits ekzem zu kämpfen . soabld ich aufhöre die creme draufzumachen , ist es wieder total trocken und ich kriegs partout nicht in den griff . is am rechten handballen - ganz doofe stelle ...   
lg und daumendrück , die kati


----------



## dorle (23. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...
> ich hab auch noch mit meinem hornhaut - trockenheits ekzem zu kämpfen . soabld ich aufhöre die creme draufzumachen , ist es wieder total trocken und ich kriegs partout nicht in den griff . is am rechten handballen - ganz doofe stelle ...



hast Du schon abklären lassen, ob es sich eventuell um Neurodermitis oder Schuppenflechte handelt? Tritt häufig an diesen Stellen auf.

Dorle


----------



## trek 6500 (23. September 2010)

..lt. apotheker nicht ... beim hautarzt würde ich erst im januar einen termin kriegen ... krieg es aber mit der lebertransalbe recht gut in den griff ....schuppt nix mehr - kommt langsam !!! neue haut nach , is nicht mehr blasig , rot etc ... dauert nur so ewig und is ne blöde stelle ...


----------



## Mitglied (23. September 2010)

....dann ist ja gut...freut mich!!! ...!!1!...glück gehabt...hätte schlimmer kommen können!!!1!!...aber hautarzt wär schon besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Becky_ (23. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..lt. apotheker nicht ... beim hautarzt würde ich erst im januar einen termin kriegen ... krieg es aber mit der lebertransalbe recht gut in den griff ....schuppt nix mehr - kommt langsam !!! neue haut nach , is nicht mehr blasig , rot etc ... dauert nur so ewig und is ne blöde stelle ...


An deiner Stelle würde ich mir mal Gedanken um das merkwürdige Tier machen, das bei dir lebt - und du für einen "Hund" hältst...

A tame hyena in a bath? Wait, what?????????

trek 6500 and her so called "dog"

The secret under her baseballcap


----------



## Sickgirl (23. September 2010)

Ich will dir ja keine Angst machen, aber mein Arbeitskollege ist seit 4 Wochen im Krankenhaus: Den hat auch nur was in die Hand gestochen. Erst war die Hand nur dick und es wurde nicht besser. Am Wochende ist er in die Notaufnahme, Diagnose Blutvergiftung und gleich auf die Intensivstation.

Also im zweifelsfalle eher doch einen Arzt aufsuchen und sich nicht nur auf das Internet verlassen.


----------



## trek 6500 (23. September 2010)

@becky : gott , bist du witzig ...

@sickgirl : .. habe das genau mit meinem apotheker im "auge". da war auch kein stich und nix war dick ....wie kommt ihr darauf ? es war hornhaut von der pc maus - ich hab es extrem trocken gehalten , was ein fehler war , weil die haut daraufhin mit eienm trockenheitsekzem reagiert hat , was sich nun mit geduld und einer extra fetten salbe mit lebertran wieder regulieren muss... nix dick und blutvergiftung etc ....


----------

